# Keating Bicycle



## Cloughenny (Jan 14, 2015)

I have an early "Keating" bicycle that I have had for over 30 years and am interested to learn more about it and it's value.  It is in original unrestored poor condition.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 14, 2015)

Have any pics?


----------



## bricycle (Jan 14, 2015)

Pics will help.
FYI, I have been seeking a Keating mens for a while, (ck my wanted ad). If by chance you may part with it, It would find a good home here as my Heritage is Keating. My Grandfather came to America from Ireland. bri.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jan 14, 2015)

Does it have a curved seat post tube? (Model 42!)


----------



## jkent (Jan 14, 2015)

Curved seat post like this.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jan 14, 2015)

Unique geometry; be nice to have one join bri's bicycle family


----------



## Ron Smith (Jun 15, 2016)

"Keating" bicycle that I have had for over 30 years and am interested to learn more about it and it's value.  It is in original unrestored poor condition.[/QUOTE]
i have a girls keating with two wood wheels anyone know where therre might be parts?


----------



## pelletman (Jun 16, 2016)

You could put parts from just about any 1890's bike on it.  You guys looking for parts might want to post pictures and be specific about what you are looking for.


----------



## Ron Smith (Jun 16, 2016)

thanks for that idea about using any 1890s part i was not sure if those fit now i know=Ron


----------



## Packardbarry (Jan 7, 2018)

Cloughenny said:


> I have an early "Keating" bicycle that I have had for over 30 years and am interested to learn more about it and it's value.  It is in original unrestored poor condition.



http://www.courant.com/community/mi...keating-pioneer-of-bicy-2014-10-26-story.html

Had my KEATING for about 30 yrs also. Thats my last name so had to have one.


----------

